# JERSEY CITY | 88 Regent Street | 32 fl | T/O



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*88 Regent Street: New Renderings of 32-Story Tower Coming to Jersey City*



> Upon completion, which is estimated for 2020, 88 Regent Street will be home to 392 rental apartments, over 9,000 square feet of retail space, and over 5,000 square feet of office space. While a multi-level garage with room for 305 cars will be part of the project, it was devised as a “transit-oriented” effort: A new public plaza will connect the residential lobby and retail component to the nearby Jersey Avenue Light Rail station. The Liberty Harbor/Marin Boulevard ferry stop is also a short walk away.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

going up, photo by apophenic on the YIMBY forums


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

r_200923_168_beat068_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Construction Tops Out at 88 Regent Street in Jersey City - New York YIMBY


Construction has topped out at 88 Regent Street, a 392-unit mixed-use project from Marchetto Higgins Stieve and 88 Regent Street, LLC in Jersey City.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*88 Regent Street’s Glass Curtain Wall Nears Completion In Jersey City*








88 Regent Street's Glass Curtain Wall Nears Completion in Jersey City - New York YIMBY


Façade work is nearing completion on 88 Regent Street, a 32-story, 305-unit project from Marchetto Higgins Stieve and 88 Regent Street, LLC in Jersey City.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 14:*








NYC Skyline 1930 Jul 14 2021 by Dawn Coen, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 24:*

NEW YORK CITY SKYLINE, SEPTEMBER 24TH 2021, FROM BROOKLYN. by NYMAN2010, on Flickr


----------

